# Spiders4life photothread



## spiders4life (Nov 1, 2008)

0,1 Ephebopus murinus 






0,1 Pamphobetus sp "platyomma"






1,0 Pamphobetus sp "platyomma"






0,0,1 Pamphobetus sp "machala"






0,1 Pamphobetus sp "Ecuador"






0,1 Pamphobetus fortis






0,1 Pamphobetus ultramarinus






1,1 Holconia immanis (mating)






0,0,1 Monocentropus balfouri






0,0,1 Trixopelma ockerti






0,0,1 Eucratoscelus constrictus






1,1 Xenesthis immanis 






0,0,1 Ephebopus cyanognatus 






0,1 Chrondrodesmus cf riparius






0,0,1 Avicularia versicolor






0,1 Haplopelma lividum






Phormictopus cancerides






Cupienius getazi






Linothele sp






0,1 Cyclosternum fasciatum






0,1 Latrodectus hasselti (With sack)






o,1 Damon diadema






0,1 Chromatopelma cyaneobubescens






0,0,1 Scolopendra subspinipes






0,1 Poecilotheria regalis






0,1 Nephila senegalensis






Poecilotheria fasciata making sack






0,1 Brachypelma smithi






0,1 Citharischius crawshayi






0,0,1 Sicarius terrosus (freshly molted)






1,1 Lasiodora parahybana






0,0,1 Lampropelma violapes






0,1 Theraphosa blondi (eating mouse)






0,1 Pamphobetus antinous






Mating Pamphobetus "platyomma"






0,1 Holothele sp "norte de satander" freshly molted






0,0,1 Ancylometes bogotensis






Phyllium siccofolium






0,0,1 Pamphobetus vespertinus (sling)






0,0,1 juvi Grammostola grossa






More will follow......
Regards Mikael


----------



## JColt (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks for sharing, Nice pics!


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice pics, I'm jealous of you Pamphos and immanis


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice collection and pics!
I especialy love the C.getazi and P.ultramarinus


----------



## spiders4life (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks to all


Mike_23 said:


> Nice pics, I'm jealous of you Pamphos and immanis


Thread udated with a little more Pampho species  
Regards Mikael


----------



## Paxter (Nov 2, 2008)

Skal du blære dig...... :clap: 

Cheers mate


----------



## spiders4life (Mar 31, 2009)

0,1 A bogotensis






0,0,1 
Selenobrachys phillipinus






0,1 Latrodectus menavodi






Regards Mikael


----------



## bamato (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome Pics!!


----------



## fatich (Mar 31, 2009)

its a nice picture thread
thanks for sharing


----------



## moose35 (Apr 2, 2009)

awesome stuff man.
good pics
your pampho's look great.



         moose


----------



## Nokturnal1980 (Apr 2, 2009)

Awsome pics. I kinda want to see more of the tat though.


----------



## olablane (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome Ts!! Love those pamphos.


----------



## BarCa* (Apr 2, 2009)

Great pics...
But i don't think that T in the first post is C.Fasciatum...


----------



## Boanerges (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, amazing collection you got there :clap:


----------



## spiders4life (Apr 2, 2009)

Thx to all You guys  
BarCa ill post some more pics tomorrow of the Cyclosternum if you want mate  I can assure you 100% Cyclosternum fasciatum!
Regards Mikael.
Pickture update in approx 15 minutes (and tomorrow again)


----------



## spiders4life (Apr 2, 2009)

One of my own breed Xsenestis immanis slings in heavy premolt:






Latordectus menavodi, with a coupple of snowballs:






L hesperus with snowball:

	
	
		
		
	


	





L hasselti 3X snowballs:






1,0 A bogotensis:






Regards Mikael.


----------



## spiders4life (Apr 2, 2009)

Nokturnal1980 said:


> Awsome pics. I kinda want to see more of the tat though.


By tat you mean tattoo?? 
Hmm the sleeves is standard, heres some of the real stuff mate:




















Regards Mikael


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

You have a very nice collection.  I love your pics.


----------



## spiders4life (Apr 3, 2009)

My monocentropus balfuori, one molt later:












Lasiodora striatus:






Lasiodora klugi:






Brachypelma klaasi:






More will follow.
Regards Mikael.


----------



## spiders4life (Apr 14, 2009)

Springtime :} 

Holconia immanis:






Pamphobetus sp "playomma"






Psalmopeus irminia:






And a little bit of A bogotensis, hot love:






Regards Mikael.


----------



## rejected1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats on your eggsacs. Nice collection there. I've always wanted a M. Balfouri.


----------



## spiders4life (Apr 22, 2009)

A little update on the sacks, and more hot love:

136 Psalmopeus irminia slings:






116 Pamphobetus platyomma eggs:






0,1 A bogotensis:






1,1:

















Regards Mikael.


----------



## seanbond (Apr 22, 2009)

sik thread dude!


----------



## spiders4life (May 3, 2009)

The latest additions to my addiction:

Ephebopus autuman:






Avicularia purpurea:






Androctonus australis:






Leiurus sp Israel:











Just a new picture of my bluefang, think its quite funny:






Regards Mikael.


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 3, 2009)

Thats a cool pic of the blue fang.  Its hard to get a shot like that while they are in their burrow.


----------



## spiders4life (May 5, 2009)

Bogotensis cocoon:



















Regards Mikael


----------



## ArachnoAddic808 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats a great collection you have and awesome pictures!! :clap:  Love the Tarantula Tat!!






~EvAn


----------



## spiders4life (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you mate! 
Check out the thread next week, Ill update with a bunch of new spider species, 7-10 species of scorpions, chamelion, and snakes


----------

